# Pressão mais baixa entre 7 e 10 de Abril ?



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 09:29)

Qual será a pressão mais baixa registada entre os dias 7 e 10 de Abril inclusive, em Portugal Continental e Ilhas,  numa SYNOP ou METAR ?


*Nota:* A votação termina Sábado pelas 09:30 da manhã.


----------



## vitamos (4 Abr 2008 às 09:40)

Podia responder só no Domingo uma vez que será mais fácil prever... 

Mas para ter mais piada, votei já  Entre 980 e 985!


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 09:43)

vitamos disse:


> Podia responder só no Domingo uma vez que será mais fácil prever...



Eu estava exactamente a tentar colocar para sábado à noite, mas a aplicação só deixa pôr em dias e não horas. Pelo que alterei para sábado de manhã pois concordo totalmente contigo. Assim nem todos vêm a sondagem a tempo mas é mais justa.

Eu fui pros > 990 e <= 995


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2008 às 09:45)

O meu fica pelo intervalo > 985 e <= 990.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 09:56)

Também fui para o intervalo 990 a 995


----------



## mocha (4 Abr 2008 às 10:43)

tambem eu 990 a 995


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 10:54)

> 985 e <= 990 

Será um evento para recordar


----------



## filipept (4 Abr 2008 às 10:54)

985 - 990 Penso que poderá chegar aos 987 aqui na zona, pois estão a dar 985 para a galiza.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 11:14)

Penso que na minha zona deverá chegar aos 994mb


----------



## rbsmr (4 Abr 2008 às 11:16)

Como sou pessimista votei 1000 e <= 1005!

Até agora sou o único!


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

> 990 e <= 995  mas temo que retirem a cada saida  neste caso aumentem


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2008 às 12:24)

Votei nos 980 aos 985mb


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2008 às 13:49)

Eu votei entre os 985 - 990 hPa......


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 15:52)

990-995 penso eu de que...


----------



## Paulo H (4 Abr 2008 às 16:19)

Votei entre os 985 - 990 hPa!


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2008 às 17:27)

> 990 e <= 995:


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2008 às 18:28)

Eu votei na 3ª opção


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 18:30)

Eu votei como a maioria > 985 e <= 990


----------



## psm (4 Abr 2008 às 19:30)

eu votei 990-995.


----------



## Minho (4 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

> 985 e <= 990


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

995 e <= 1000
Até agora sou o único!

Não queria ser decepção mas já sei como é o Fado


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 20:05)

Bem, isto hoje esteve bem animado!

Votei no meio!
> 990 e <= 995


----------



## Thomar (4 Abr 2008 às 20:44)

Eu votei no intervalo dos 980 aos 985mb! Estou esperançado!


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Também aposto  no intervalo 985-990 hPa


----------



## Zoelae (5 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

Votei em menor ou igual que 980hPA


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

>980 e >=985


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 20:46)

lol enganei-me >980 e <=985


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

Hoje a meio da tarde, a Ilha do Pico estava com 991hPa (segundo o IM), mas provavelmente já existe um valor mais baixo. Alguém sabe qual foi?


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 01:09)

Até ao momento talvez sejam estes o valores mais baixos

Ponta Delgada  08/04/2008  16:00  *988 hPa*
METAR LPPD 081600Z 03033G50KT 8000 -SHRA FEW012 SCT017 FEW020CB 13/09 Q0988 WS ALL RWY

Santa Maria 08/04/2008  15:00  *988 hPa*
METAR LPAZ 081500Z 02024G35KT 8000 -RA FEW008 BKN014 FEW020TCU BKN120 13/11 Q0988


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 10:39)

Valor mínimo às 7h era de 980hpa.






Dados do NOAA:


----------

